

YouTube’s New Homepage Goes Social With Algorithmic Feeds - nickfrost
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/newyoutube/

======
nextparadigms
I've long believed that Youtube was Google's main social network, even though
they never treated it as such. A strong hint for that was that Youtube, along
with Twitter and Facebook were used for revolutions. I think it's almost like
a litmus test by now - to see if you have a mainstream social network, watch
if it's used in revolutions.

All they need to do now is to use Google+' real time commenting system, and
integrate Hangouts a bit deeper into Youtube.

